# BMW diesel engine (M57): Used in purpose-built Police Cars by Carbon Motors



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, this is a bit of a repost and a story that had been circulated in March 2010, but never got posted in this diesel forum......

We've all read articles about BMW providing their world-class petrol engines for other car companies. But this is probably the first instance of their diesel engine (our beloved M57) selected by a US company -- for a US market.










*March 22, 2010*
_The BMW Group has received a major order from the American law enforcement vehicle manufacturer, Carbon Motors Corp., to supply more than 240,000 diesel engines. Ian Robertson, member of the Board of Management of BMW AG, responsible for Sales and Marketing, and William Santana Li, Chairman and CEO of Carbon Motors Corp. signed the contract at a ceremony held in Washington, D.C. today. The agreement calls for delivery of inline six-cylinder diesel engines complete with cooling and exhaust gas system and automatic transmission._
http://www.bmwblog.com/2010/03/22/b...esel-engines-for-us-law-enforcement-vehicles/

This post is to emphasize the additional diesel powered vehicles that (assuming Carbon can win some police contracts) we'll find on our US roads. And that could mean increased infrastructure to support more diesel engines (one would hope).

*Specs of the Carbon E7 with M57:*
Note the engine output #'s; looks like our BMW-spec 335d's might out run/handle the E7.  (Disclaimer: I don't condone trying to evade local law enforcement)

*POWERTRAIN / CHASSIS*
Engine	Forced Induction Diesel
Recommended Fuel	Ultra-low sulfur (ULS) Diesel
Driveline	Rear-Wheel-Drive
Horsepower	> 250 bhp
Torque	> 400 lb-ft
Transmission	Multi-Speed Automatic
Front Brakes	14" Vented Discs, ABS
Rear Brakes	13" Vented Discs, ABS
Wheels	19 x 8" Steel
Tires	245/55R19
Front Suspension	Struts, coil springs, anti-roll bar
Rear Suspension	Multi-link, coil springs, self-leveling shocks, anti-roll bar

*DIMENSIONS*
Wheelbase	122.0"
Front Track	66.9"
Rear Track	66.9"
Overall Length	200.0"
Overall Width	78.0"
Overall Height	64.2"
Ground Clearance	7.0"
Curb Weight	4000 lbs
Weight Distribution (front/rear)	50% / 50%
Front Headroom	40.0"
Rear Headroom	38.5"
Front Legroom	45.0"
Cargo Volume	20.0 cu ft
Fuel Capacity	18.0 gallons

*PERFORMANCE*
0 - 60 mph	6.5 seconds
Quarter Mile	14.5 seconds @ 98.0 mph
Top Speed	> 150 mph
Braking 60 - 0 mph	125 feet
Lateral Acceleration	0.85 g
Combined City/Hwy Fuel Economy	28 - 30 mpg

http://www.carbonmotors.com/machine/specifications


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

By the time they get around to having an actual vehicle in production I doubt the M57 will still be EPA certified.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont see it happening , imagine yourself being stopped by another DIESEL, that would be a "Priceless" moment!!


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

sweet cheaper parts in later years!


----------

